# I want to buy an authentic J'Adore Eau De Parfum from Ebay



## George290506 (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to find an authentic *Christian Dior - J 'Adore 100ml / 3.4 oz Eau De Parfum for Women* as cheap as I can.
I saw some from EBAY but I cannot decide if they are authentic or fake:
http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=J+%27+ado...4&_osacat=0
-If you recognize any authentic there, please, help... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Is there any French GBAtemp member that knows exactly which is the price in France as it is the country that produces it?
...Or any other that knows the price in his country? This will help to compare prices... In Greece they do cost about 100.

-Also, any direction to online shops will help either, especially French ones because I think it would be cheaper there.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## CorruptJon (Nov 8, 2008)

It's fake. Look at his feedback.

Negative feedback rating	Sold FAKE perfume!!!!!!!!!!!!! he will CHEAT you >:0	
hsleggett ( 5 )
Sep-30-08 14:27


*
Follow-up by hsleggett (Oct-26-08 19:49):
i returned the item and he then LIED on my reviews saying i didnt!!! BLOCK HIM

ROCKIN RIO 100ML 3.4 OZ FOR WOMEN (#250287172093)	US $27.00	View Item


----------



## George290506 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have just saw your reply as I waked up about half an hour ago... Thank you for your fast reply.
Yes, I can see your feedback to "expingolas". *I am very happy you protected me from him.*
What about "sunrise4deals"? He has 88 stars and he is 100% positive!


*Is there anyone else that could help or give me a link to an online shop about a bottle of J'Adore Eau De Parfum?*
(I don't know if bottle is the right word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thank you, again.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would stay away from online stores that sell perfume unless it's a well known store for the reason thats already been stated there is alot of fake perfume and some of them even irritate your skin and aren't safe.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 8, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I would stay away from online stores that sell perfume unless it's a well known store for the reason thats already been stated there is alot of fake perfume and some of them even irritate your skin and aren't safe.



What if they offer you "7-days return of your money"? Is it something "guaranteed" in this case?


----------



## CorruptJon (Nov 9, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


99% of the time they will argue it in genuine, and will make you open a dispute with paypal. Plus you will always end up paying for the return shipping which will make it in the end not worth the risk.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 9, 2008)

OK. I will rethink it!


----------

